# Goblin mini driptip mod



## RIEFY (11/1/16)

Just thought I'd share. I lost my adaptor and found this on you tube




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ernest (11/1/16)

Nice find! Looks better than the adaptor.


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/16)

So simple yet genius, thanks for the heads up @RIEFY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (12/1/16)

Pleasure mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

